# Looking for the Forrest Gump Suite orchestral score with the choral section



## Studio E (May 25, 2022)

I learned the intro part on piano over a year ago. I'm still fascinated with this score in general. I know it may seem easy for some of you to pick this stuff out by ear, but I'd really like to have the whole thing as a reference, especially the choral part starting at 4:54. I can hear it all at first, but once the bass gets moving a bit, I get lost. I see a few versions online, but they are for "concert band", as well as some for "orchestra", but I see no mention of the choir or vocal parts. Perhaps they are just arranged for different instruments, but I can't tell from the small preview. If anyone can point me to the best version, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Gil (May 26, 2022)

Hello,
I don't have the score with choir but perhaps live versions in Hollywood in Vienna 2011 and 2019 can help you transcribing the choir more than the original recording?
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Karma (May 26, 2022)

I always really wanted this myself too, unfortunately I don't think there's much out there!


----------



## chrissiddall (May 26, 2022)

I might be able to help out here. Will check my PC when I get home.


----------



## chrissiddall (May 27, 2022)

Unfortunately the handful of manuscript cues which I have from FG don't include that cue. This particular YouTube video has terrible audio quality, you should seek out the track from the score OST that relates to this section of the suite that's been cut together in this video as you'll undoubtedly find it's much better, and might help your transcription effort.


----------



## chrissiddall (May 28, 2022)

Good news @Studio E 

@Gil reminded me that this also appears in the End Credits, which I do have. Here's the choir part:


----------



## Studio E (May 28, 2022)

chrissiddall said:


> Good news @Studio E
> 
> @Gil reminded me that this also appears in the End Credits, which I do have. Here's the choir part:


Hey, not that I'm not super thankful, but we really shouldn't be posting copyrighted music, unless this is in the public domain somehow, which I seriously doubt. At least now, aside from obviously having a great outline for it, I see who the publisher is, thank you so much!


----------



## chrissiddall (May 28, 2022)

Studio E said:


> Hey, not that I'm not super thankful, but we really shouldn't be posting copyrighted music, unless this is in the public domain somehow, which I seriously doubt. At least now, aside from obviously having a great outline for it, I see who the publisher is, thank you so much!


It's not in the public domain, but I do have a publishing license for it. Since this is just a snippet, I think you're all good. You'll have to part with cash for the full score when I release it though!

(PS - the above sheet is not from any other published edition, it is one that I made for the purpose of posting here)


----------

